# A city or town that you've visited and were pleasantly surprised?



## Old Hickory (Aug 19, 2019)

I love visiting the smaller cities and towns outside of the major cities in the U.S. You might be visiting NYC and find yourself in Orange, NJ and think this is the best town ever. Thomas Edison thought so. Or in Atlanta and find Decatur is so charming and liveable with its' neighborhood cafes, pubs, and shops. What are some of the best short visits you've made to a small city or town?


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

Wow, that's a huge topic. If we're just focused on day trips outside large cities I might say Alexandria, VA; Frankenmuth, MI, Duluth or Suwanee, GA.


----------



## Falcon64 (May 29, 2019)

There are tiny towns out west I love. Something about the isolation but also the authenticity and no wasted space or buildings.
Examples: Mariposa, CA
Lone Pine, CA
Randsburg
Cody, WY
Ragged Point, CA.

Only one thats really thrown me off that I really liked was Iowa City.


----------



## Factor (Oct 10, 2019)

I haven't left my house since may of 2020.

in the past 
Flagstaff, AZ
Temecula, CA
Camden, Maine


----------



## Keith E Cantrell (Aug 6, 2021)

Lone Pine, CA, is an awesome place.


----------



## Old Hickory (Aug 19, 2019)

I'll add that Portsmouth, NH (outside Boston) and New Brunswick, NJ (outside Philly).


----------



## raymond (May 4, 2018)

Birmingham Alabama - nice folks, good food


----------



## Mewwwda (Jul 15, 2020)

raymond said:


> Birmingham Alabama - nice folks, good food


This is where I work and yeah I'd agree. It's getting better with all the development they are doing and have done in the past couple of years.

Wenatchee, WA. Incredibly beautiful mountain views in the area and everyone was so nice to us. If you make it to this area, make sure you catch a show at the Gorge. The scene here while you are taking in a show is breathtaking as the sun sets. Truly an experience I'll never forget.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Pittsburgh. It wasn't a Cleveland OH. Restaurants were great and plentiful downtown. Baseball stadium (although not the braves or Wrigley, view is epic).

Key West (as of 2010) - wasn't overtly "on fire" as say ...San Fran


----------



## JayGo (Jun 13, 2019)

I didn't expect to be affected by Santa Fe, NM as much as I was. But that's more to do with my artsy-fartsy musician side.
It was also the first time I experienced dry weather. I was cold in the shade, but uncomfortably hot in the sun. Super weird feeling.


----------

